# 3D MTB Vid



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

Looks pretty cool:

http://www.spinteck.com/preview.html


----------



## BigJay (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, it does look a bit more real... but i don't see the 3D part? Are there any fine prints i didn't get? Perhaps the low quality of Vimeo doesn't do justice to it...


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

You need those wak 3D glasses.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 27, 2009)

yea PA represent


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

BigJay said:


> but i don't see the 3D part?



That preview wasn't in 3D, this one is:


You need those special glasses for it to work properly.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

those guys are badass..


----------

